# How to properly dose powdered panacur?



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

I've finally gotten some powdered panacur to worm the frogs. I've read that you dust the flies with it, then feed the frogs. I did this, but then realized that it sure does look like there is a lot less panacur sticking to the flys than the supplement I dust the flies with. When I supplement, the flies are downright white for at least a few minutes, and with the panacur you can barely tell they have any on them in a very thin light coating. This then brings to mind the question of how am I sure that the frogs are even getting enough panacur to be effective? 

Also, what is a normal worming regimen? Once? Once a week for a month? Every day for a week?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ChrisMc (Mar 7, 2004)

I found that the panacur I got wasnt very fine so I used a mortar and pestle and ground it down to a fine powder. It stuck much better. As far as dosage, you should take the advise of your veterinarian.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

*s*

My vet looks into his little books printed in the mid 80's for info on spiders or frogs. Insufficient.


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm not a vet, so take this with a grain of salt, but I don't think you would want to dust your flies with as much panacur as you do vitamins/calcium. It's medicine, and our frogs are pretty darn small, seems to me that it would be pretty easy for them to OD.


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

I wouldn't worry so much about not seeing the panacur on the FF compared to the dusting of vit. pow. as long as they eat the FF close to the time you put the FF in the tank you should be fine. Just like ChrisMc I too grind this stuff down with a mortar and pestle to get it to stick better. 
A small amount of this stuff goes a long way.

Hope this helps.
ADAM


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

*d*

so, back to the original question, how do I know if that is enough? Will I see little wormy turds? How often should I worm them?


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

You need to see a vet! Take my advice a with a grain of salt. I am not a qualified vet. Panacur is once every two weeks for a total of two treatments. A fecal should be done between each treatment to check for eggs and worms. You need a micrscope. This is how I have treated herps.


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

I would email Dr. Frye [email protected] and ask him about how often to med. the frogs.
ADAM


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Dr. Frye's reccomendation to me for some of my larger frogs (Bicolors, Auratus) was once a week for a month, with cage sterilization/changes 24 hours after the meds were given.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Everything we've heard about panacure is that it's virtually impossible to overdose animals with it. Granted this is with leo's and fat tailed geckos, but with them it's .02cc per 10 grams of animal, and again this is the paste. What made you decide to worm your frogs? 

MIKE


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

*Whoa*

No way,
Its the old saying that too much of anything can kill you. Plus although it may seem small at 20 microliters. Thats probably because it is potent stuff. At work I give meds that dosed in micrograms and they are highly potent in such low doses. Always get a vet.
Dave


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Maybe you need to see about getting a new vet, then. Are you taking them to a herp vet, or a dog and cat vet? It sounds like the latter if they're consulting books from the 80s. Here are two lists of herp vets in NC:

http://www.herpvetconnection.com/nocarol.shtml

http://www.anapsid.org/vets/northcarolina.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

*w*

Well, I could have sworn I have read numerous places that it wont hurt and is always good to worm them on a regular basis. If I'm wrong tell me! 

Arklier, I would rather do it on my own since the one vet in the area that I've seen already has a surcharge of $65 or $75 for any exotic. Soooo, I'm out $70 just for a consultation. Ill probably email Dr. Frye. Hey, how come he is never on here anyway? 

I decided I needed to worm after I started having a hard time putting weight on one of my terribilis. I separated it from the other so I could rule out competitiveness, and added a plexi cover to keep in flies. He eats like a horse, but wont ever fatten up. Sounds wormy to me. I lost two others recently to the same thing of not putting on weight or just ending up crouched in the corner dead. Both were separated and in a flytight container and ate like pigs, but never kept any calories it seemed.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Matt, I would be hesitant to use it without a fecal first. There has been a lot written here and on frognet about using it as a preventative. I'm just hesitant to use a medicine unless it is absolutely necessicary! I used it a couple times in the past, usually when I get new frogs. I keep them in quarantine for 60 days or until I get a couple clean fecal tests. When I applied it I ground it up with a mortar and pestle (the same one I use for paprika, B-vitamins, etc ) but it still does not stick as well as repcal. I just cannot get it that fine. Look for another exotic vet in your area, or call your zoo and find out who they use. Some smaller zoos do not have a vet that is on staff. I too would be hesitant to use a vet who has reference materials that are 20 years old, especially considering the changes in husbandry in the last 10 years. And a $70 dollar consult fee is a joke! I took a terribilis to the vet last year. He treated a rectal prolapse, did fecals and gave us a bunch of meds for less than $100, plus followed up a couple times to see how the frog was doing. You can also ask some of the vet techs what labs they use and contact them directly. 

Dr. Frye is also an excellent option. He has done a few fecal tests for me in the past. He gave me a detailed analysis of the samples. I just find it easier to drive the sample to a vet here, (now that I found one) than sending it thru the mail and hoping it has not degraded too much in transit. 

Maybe you could gather fecal samples, send them off and give one treatment, it usually took a day or 2 to get to the Doctor, then a day or 2 for the results. If they are clean you have only given one treatment and if they are not, you have started the treatment cycle. 
Ed


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: w*



wcumagic said:


> Arklier, I would rather do it on my own since the one vet in the area that I've seen already has a surcharge of $65 or $75 for any exotic. Soooo, I'm out $70 just for a consultation. Ill probably email Dr. Frye. Hey, how come he is never on here anyway?


You can have a fecal done for less than that. I also would advise checking with Dr. Frye. I haven't used his services, but others here have and have said good things about him. He's no longer on this board because of a few very vocal individuals who disagreed with some of his advice and raised a huge stink about it, causing him to leave the board totally. His brother sometimes posts here, but does not give veterinary advice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

When you are using Panacur, is it a 22.2% active ingredient Panacur or is it Flubenazole-being 5% Panacur? 
Thanks
Trista & Sharyn


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you are dusting the flies with the panacure, it is nearly impossible to control the dosage so it is very easy to over and underdose the animal. Both are a problem, underdosing can lead to resistant parasite loads, and over dosing can be toxic for the animal in question. 
At work when we use panacure we catch up each frog, open its mouth and squirt the appropriate dilution into the frogs mouth. It takes maybe two or three minutes a frog and you know exactly how much the frog gets. We have used this method to treat frogs as small as golden mantellas. If you do not strip and disinfect the cage inbetween treatments then you run the risk of simply reinfecting the frog. 

Ed


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

*d*

So how do you strip and disinfect a 150 gallon frog tank with plants and a river?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

Trista & Sharyn, 
The box says Fenbendazole 22.2% active ingredient.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

By stripping out all organic materials and disinfecting everything else with a bleach solution. 
If the infection is contained within one animal and the parasite requires more than one host, then you can isolate the infected animal and treat it. 

Ed


----------

